# Forgive my ignorance...I'm still kinda new...



## extolHIM (Sep 20, 2011)

But why was the James White thread closed after only one day when no one was arguing? Is there some unknown rule that I'm not aware of? I was enjoying reading the discussion and different opinions and then bam, it's closed. Did someone post some horrible thing that got deleted and then the thread was closed? Did someone accidentally hit the red "close this thread" button when reaching for another french fry? Anybody mind enlightening me? Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 20, 2011)

Please send a PM (private message) to one of the moderators when these kind of questions arise.


----------

